# برامج مفيدة للمهندس الكيمياوى



## softchem (30 نوفمبر 2006)

محموعة من البرامج المفيدة فى حسابات الهندسة الكيميائية على الرابط

http://www.jehar.com/online.stm


----------



## ياسر بغدادي أحمد (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسين علي هوبي (19 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## meshaal446 (21 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed emad (22 فبراير 2007)

*الف شكرررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااا*

الف شكررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رياح الجنة (24 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## CHE Amjad (3 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك يا دكتور


----------



## نزار عزيز (4 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المطوري (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا بالمناسبة هل انت دكتور ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المطوري (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا بالمناسبة هل انت دكتور ام لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحميدي (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## 1أبو عبد الرحمن (5 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مارس 2007)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (7 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## gama (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يااخى العذيذ


----------



## مهند احمد العراقي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## amjedali (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وهذا ما تعودنا عليه منك دائما


----------



## احمد الاسدي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مجدي زيتونة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## desalination (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## السجايا (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لك الشكر على هذا الموضوع المفيد 

تحياتي : السجايا


----------



## خطاطبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

انتم فعلا مهندسين


----------



## عمار السودان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## drisseto (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا على البرامج و لكنها نسخة demo version.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بلدي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا softchem على هذا الموقع الرائع بروعتك


----------



## ناظم (2 يناير 2008)

*يرامج مفيده*

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## م/خالد (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mab01 (7 يناير 2008)

مشكوور أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود بن حسين (26 يناير 2008)

ألف مليون شكر ياأخى العزيز


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------

